# Visa - Working for UK Ltd company in Thailand



## jimmybeard83 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello

I am planning to relocate to Thailand with my non-Thai wife. I am the sole shareholder of a UK company doing business with Japan and am looking into visa options. 

The basic idea is to continue my current business while living in Thailand. The company is registered in the UK and earns revenue from Japan.

My wife is non-Thai. We are currently leaning towards her finding a job sponsor and me coming across on a dependent 'O' visa, as I would not be officially employed in Thailand (my employer would be in the UK)

Or could my UK company sponsor a visa? I have no Thai business partners but am officially an employee of this LTD Co. 

Or are there other options? 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks

James


----------



## PAUL-UK-BKK (Jan 21, 2015)

The best advice is to speak with the British consulate here in Bangkok and they would be able to give you adcvice you need. Good luck


----------

